# Was bringt mir eine kostenlose Anmeldung hier im Forum?



## Heiko (21 Juni 2011)

Rechts oben im Forum gibts einen Link zum "Anmelden oder Registrieren". Darüber kann man entweder seine Benutzerdaten hier eingeben, oder sich als Forennutzer registrieren.

*Aber was soll das bringen?*

Zunächst mal bringt es eines *nicht*: eine Rechnung. Alles bei uns ist kostenfrei, es gibt nicht einen Bereich, der Euch Geld kostet.
Was es auch *nicht* bringt ist SPAM: wir verschicken nämlich keinen und geben Eure Daten auch nicht weiter.

Es heißt zwar oft "was nichts kostet, bringt auch nichts", das stimmt in dem Fall aber nicht ganz. Es gibt nämlich einige Vorteile, sich hier zu registrieren:

Private Nachrichten:
 Ihr könnt mit den anderen angemeldeten Usern Nachrichten austauschen, die außer von Euch von niemandem mitgelesen werden. Das geht aber nicht nur mit einem anderen, sondern - wenn Ihr das wollt - auch mit mehreren anderen.
weniger Werbung:
 angemeldete User sehen bei uns deutlich weniger Werbung als User ohne Anmeldung
Benachrichtigung bei Antworten:
 wenn Ihr hier eine Frage stellt oder Euch an einer Diskussion beteiligt, dann wüsstet Ihr doch sicher gern, wenn ein anderer auf Eure Frage antwortet. Das sehen angemeldete Benutzer gleich auf zwei Arten:
 1. ein Hinweis erscheint oben im Kopfbereich der Seite mit einem Link zu den Antworten
 2. Ihr könnt Euch (freiwillig!) eine Mail schicken lassen, die Euch auf die neuen Antworten hinweist
Ihr seht sofort, was im Forum seit Eurem letzten Besuch neu dazugekommen ist. Mit dem Klick auf den Link "Was ist neu?" im Kopfbereich des Forums werden die Threads angezeigt, die seit Eurem letzten Besuch neue Artikel bekommen haben.
Das ist nur ein Ausschnitt der zusätzlichen Funktionen, die Euch eine Anmeldung hier bietet.

*Ihr seht also: kostet zwar nichts, bringt aber schon was.*


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2012)

Bei uns ist nicht "meistens" alles kostenlos, sondern "immer".


----------

